# Lamiglas blank on the way



## Carolina Rebel (Aug 25, 2005)

I finally decided on a blank, went with the ISU108-2M......9' rated for 5/8 to 2oz, and weighing in at a paltry 4 7/8 oz. I figure I can use this setup for anything from tossing plugs to light bottom duty, maybe even heaving bucktails at local tailraces. I ordered a set of Fuji SiC concept guides, some other stuff to go with it.....I can't wait to get this thing together. I was a little leary about going with an international graphite (cheap) series rod but for my first ground-up build I didn't want the chance to ruin a really good blank. Anyone had any experience with the Lamiglas International Graphite series blanks?


----------



## BLUESMAN (Nov 4, 2003)

*C Rebel:*

Where did you order it from I'm interested?
opcorn: opcorn:


----------



## Carolina Rebel (Aug 25, 2005)

www.mudhole.com


----------



## al bundy (Aug 11, 2006)

*lammies*

realy can,t go wrong with a lammie. 
there one of the best as far as holding up year after yaer. i havent been biulding them for that long but. but have used them for YEARS !!
and if you dont like it for what ever reason theres always some one willing to buy them.


----------



## Ed K (Mar 1, 2007)

I think the main difference between the international and the regular Lami's is the warrenty 1year vs. lifetime. They might have a small amount of glass scrim added too them but i'm not sure of that


----------



## Carolina Rebel (Aug 25, 2005)

Welp it came today. I opened the box up and amidst a shower of foam peanuts out came my new Lami blank. 
The good news:
Its very light, just the right amount of backbone so it should be sensitive, yet its pretty strong. 
The bad news: 
Made in China. 1 year warranty
Oh well, I did want a cheap blank to start with and this one should do exactly what I wanted. If its gonna break its gonna be at Lookout next week so 1 year is plenty of warranty!


----------

